# TrySim User



## ALgG (19 März 2011)

Moin.
ich beschäftige mich gerade wieder mit Trysim.

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es noch mehr Leute gibt die TrySim nutzen.

Gruß
Andi

Dumm gelaufen, habe ich doch glatt falsch geklickt


----------



## Eagle2010 (9 Juli 2011)

Ja, nutze die TrySim Light V4.0.
Kann mir jemand helfen. Möchte meine AWL in eine Simulation umsetzen, hab da aber so meine Schwierigkeiten.
Habe bis jetzt nur mit Tastern, Schaltern und LED gearbeitet, was auch immer gut funktioniert hat.
Nun habe ich aber Sensoren, Förderbänder und Schieber.

 Kann man so etwas auch Simulieren?
Gruß Micha


----------



## ALgG (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo Micha,

klar geht das.  Wo liegt dein Problem? In der Umsetzung vom AWL oder in den Parametern der Simulation?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Eagle2010 (9 Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das Förderband zum laufen bringen soll.
Hab also eine Aufgabe und sigar die Passende Lösung in AWL und FUP dazu. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich ein Förderband, Schieber etc. in die simualtion umsetzen soll.
Würde gern ein bild hier einsetzen weiß aber leider nicht wie das geht.

Gruß Micha


----------



## ALgG (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo Micha,

der von mir am meisten gehasste Satz in Foren, HASTE MAL DIE HILFE durchsucht?*ROFL*

Dummerweise habe ich meinen Dongle momentan nicht zur Hand, bin gerade Wochenendheimfahrer und der Dongle liegt an meinem Arbeitsplatz:-?.

In der Onlinehilfe von Trysim bzw auch in den Beispielen findest Du einige Anwendungsbeispiele.

Habe auch gerade kein Windoofrechner, daher mal aus dem Kopf eine grobe Vorgehensweise:

In der Registerkarte zum Laufband sind pro Laufrichtung Adressen für die Motoren angelegt die man auch anpassen kann. Diese kannst Du dann im Programm wie alle anderen Ausgänge verarbeiten.

Weitere Beispiele findest Du bei: http://www.u-ohm.de/indexTRY.htm

Detailierte Hilfe ist erst im Laufe der Woche möglich, dazu brauche ich dann aber auch detailierte Fragen.

Gruß
Andi

Mein Baby:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55d2bff086c


----------



## Eagle2010 (9 Juli 2011)

Ja geht klar, werd mir mal die beispiele reinziehen und dir eine genaue erklärung zurechtzaubern.
schönens Wochenende 
Tschau micha


----------



## mike1908 (14 Juli 2011)

Das werde ich mir die Tage mal anschauen


----------



## Eagle2010 (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo Andy, 
schönes Teil -dein Baby- !!
Aber für mich noch etwas weit entfernt.
Mein erstes Problem ist: Wie gehe ich an die Sache ran?
Meist verstehe ich die Vorgehensweise - wenn ich sie fertig sehe, aber selbst drauf kommen? Da hab ich noch so meine Schwirigkeiten.
Wäre nett wenn du mir die AWL bzw FUP zukommmen lassen könntest. Und himmlich wenn da noch ein Zustandsgraph bzw deine Vorgehensweise zur Erklärung dabei wäre.
Gruß Micha


----------



## ALgG (22 Juli 2011)

Sorry, jetzt kann ich Dir nicht ganz folgen.

Geht es nun um TrySim oder um die Programmierung von Steuerungen?

Meine Vorgehensweise wird Dir nicht helfen, ich bin eine Staatlich anerkannte Laborratte mit völlig unstrukturierter Arbeitsweise, die jedoch immer ans Ziel kommt! So lautet eine Aussage von einem meiner Fachdozenten.

Daher wird Dir mein Programmcode nicht helfen, zumal ich aus dem Assembler Bereich komme und S7 für mich Steinzeittechnik bedeutet.

Für ein Selbststudium kann ich nur 

Automatisieren mit SPS - Theroie und Praxis

von Günter Wellenreuther und Dieter Zastrow im  Vieweg+Teubner Verlag

empfehlen.

Zustandsgraph? Kann man das Essen? Werden im oben genannten Buch verwendet, ist aber bestimmt nicht meine Welt. Bestimmte Normen und Zertifizierungen halte ich für absolut überflüssig

Grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise, Papier,Papier,Papier......

Skizzen, Ablaufdiagramme, boolsche Wahrheitstabellen was passiert wenn... dann den Ablauf in Blöcke aufteilen also einzelne Aufgaben und dies dann in Programmcode umsetzen.

Die Praxis sieht jedoch meist anders aus, erst Programmieren, mit Try and Error testen und dann die Doku aufs Papier bringen. (Leider nicht nur bei SPS Projekten).

Da ich momentan die Woche über in Hannover bei Big Blue verbringe ist mein Projekt auch etwas verwaist. Das 3Achsportal ist keine eigene Idee, sondern nur eine grobe Kopie des Modells mit dem die BFE ihren Unterricht betreibt. Der Programmcode ist auch nix besonderes, eher Standard, Schalter ein Licht brennt. Etwas knifflig ist eigentlich nur die Visualisierung in TrySim, wobei das 3Achsportal eher Pipifax ist. Wer sich mal mit C,C++,C# oder generell mit Objektorientierter Programmierung beschäftigt hat, findet sich schnell zurecht. Generell gilt jedoch auch hier, vorher ein Konzept erstellen und dann entsprechend das Modell umsetzen, sonst kommt es schnell zu einer unübersichtlichen Adressstruktur.
TrySim hat da ein paar Eigenheiten die es unter der S7 Oberfläche nicht gibt. TrySim hat aber auch nicht den Anspruch die S7 Oberfäche zu ersetzen, sondern ein Simulationsmodell einer Anlage zu simulieren.

TrySim ist sicherlich dazu geignet, ohne Hardware Modelle, in die Welt der SPSen einzusteigen, nur kann es keine Basis Literatur ersetzen.

Mal Butter bei die Scholle, ich habe einen Haufen von Lösungen und suche ein Problem. 

Sprich, mein Programmcode ist mein geistiges Eigentum, es sei denn ich arbeite in einem open source projekt. Solltest Du ein Problem mit der Erstellung von Objekten in TrySim haben, werde ich gerne im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten helfen. Könnte jedoch manchmal etwas dauern....

Gruß
Andi


----------

